# Stihl Trimmer



## mortalitool (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi all, 

Question: I have a stihl FS130 trimmer. it has low compression. Picked up for $50. Has everything with it. Handle bar grips. I have a Stihl KM85R engine in good shape. My question is can I swap out the engines? Put my good engine on the frame of the FS130 and go to work? 

I think the KM85R engine is smaller. Maybe I don't want to do the swap because it will be under powered? Maybe it's fine? 

Looking for opinions and ideas. 

I could repair the engine on the FS130 as well. But want to see if I can do the swap. 

Thanks guys


----------



## sawfun (Apr 7, 2015)

I kinda doubt the engines will interchange and suspect the bolt patterns ate not the same. The clutch is probably different as well. The KM85 should be a two stroke where the fs130 is a 4-mix which is a four stroke that uses two cycle fuel mix. I would rebuild or get another 130 engine for it. Those are good powerful trimmers.


----------



## kirko (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi Mortalitool,,

Mate if I were you I would give it a red hot go,,you certainly wont be any more underpowered than any other fs 85 brushcutter. From memory I have done exactly this,,i bought a fs 130 so I could put the motor/powerhead on my pole saw to upgrade it to a ht131.I then gave the shaft and handle bars to a mate and we put his fs 85 motor on.It is a very simple procedure,,just a screw or 2 hold the motor to the shaft and a couple of wires connect for the ignition, you will have to pull the engine cowling off each machine to access the 2 wires which should just slide off their mounts with a plain screw driver.The only other thing to deal with is the throttle cable which is very easily detached and re attached,,no tools needed for that one,just hook up the fs 130 throttle cable to the 85 and your away.
Just for curiosity sake I just put a fs 85 motor on a fs 200 shaft and that works fine to,,just remember to ensure drive shaft fits snug into the motor,,but I guess you will know if it hasn't as the screws on outer shaft wont line up
Cheers and let us know how you go,, if all else fails get out the drill and make it fit LOL


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks kirko, I was under the same impression. It looks very simple and easy. I'll post pics here when I get time to mess with it.


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 21, 2015)

The shaft will interchange.i've switched an fs250 shaft to a ht101 polesaw engine.just had to get a throttle cable\wire kit.stihl sells the kits to retro fit.


----------

